# Design your own t-shirt template



## schus (Jan 17, 2012)

Good Morning T-shirt Forum(ers)- I am looking for a design your own t-shirt web solution. Is there a templated solution that offers a zazzle like user experience? Thank You Schus


----------



## XBM (Jul 2, 2012)

There are lots of topics about this on the forum and the options vary from a new-to-the-game opensource option to hosted/pay-per-month options. Here are some of the ones I looked at when researching this topic:

Welcome to OpenTshirts.org (free, open-source)

Online T-Shirt Product Designer Software Tool | InkSoft Shirt Builder

DecoNetwork | Sell T-shirts Online | Grow Your Business With An Affiliate Network

There are other options out there, but this should get you started.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

The above are best sources for making a tee site !


----------

